

Cloud-based service for video upload, real-time manipulation, optimized viewing - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/introducing_cloud_based_service_for_video_upload_real_time_manipulation_and_optimized_viewing

======
nadavs
How to upload video clips to the cloud directly from the browser, server code
or mobile apps, perform on-the-fly transcoding, manipulation and web
optimization using CDN streaming delivery URLs. This cloud-based video
management solution joins Cloudinary's image management service. Sample SDK
integration code included for Ruby on Rails, PHP, jQuery, Node.js, .Net and
other frameworks.

